# Landscaping /Pricing



## Watrousbrothers (Jun 27, 2014)

Starting a landscaping buisness. Dose any one do landscaping or use a landscaper? If so how do they charge for a typical weekly service. Hourly? By the size ? What is a typical rate?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

No one has hit this yet?

The going rate is tree-fiddy.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success". 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

